# My Scorpions! (pics and vid)



## Thumpage44 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey everyone! i thought i would share my scopion collection with you 

My Collection:

Lychas Marmoreus






Urodacus Manicatus





Urodacus Novaehollandiae 





Isometroides Vescus





i also have Urodacus elongatus and armatus 

Heres a video of an elongatus eating a spider:
[video=youtube;klW_Sim_3qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klW_Sim_3qo[/video]

Also if anyone is interested i have 5 healthy Urodacus novaehollandiae scorplings from sale at $20 each, i am also open to trades for other scorps  






Thanks for looking!
Doug


----------



## Ashleigh:] (Nov 24, 2006)

Naww. Cute in a way. Now my thing but they are cute i spose.
Are they interesting pets?


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 24, 2006)

do u hold them


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 24, 2006)

Will you post Doug?


----------



## Jakee (Nov 24, 2006)

Man, there cool !!!!


----------



## TOMatoPASTE (Nov 24, 2006)

really nice pics and animals ya got there


----------



## Noxious (Nov 24, 2006)

Living up in the hills I'm suprised you don't have Urodacus planimanus. I recently lost my big female after almost 3 years of having her.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Nov 24, 2006)

They are very interesting to watch them move around and come into contact with each other  
i pick them up and put them in my hand with no trouble, very easy to handle! 
I will post express to other states, scorpions are quite hardy creatures so they should be fine! (buyer to pay for express, should only be a few dollars)

Ive been looking for planimanus everywere, i keep thinking my manicatus is really a planimanus? sorry about your scorp


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 24, 2006)

We will take all 5 thanks!!!


----------



## Thumpage44 (Nov 25, 2006)

Well there all sold  i should have more for sale soon.


----------



## reptalica (Nov 25, 2006)

Thats a wicked vid on youtube. Thought it may have taken a bit more for that spidy to go down but then again Im not one to underestimate the good ole scorpy.


----------



## carpetpythonking (Nov 25, 2006)

lol nice stupid funnel web thinks hes so big then wam! hes grabbed and the scorp stings him really great vid ^.^


----------



## Thumpage44 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks guys! i was hoping no one would find that video to be cruel. Two of my Urodacus Novaehollandiae's had a violent mateing spree last night so im expecting more little guys, will keep you all updated


----------



## Reptilian (Nov 25, 2006)

If ya dont mind...Could ya explain a bit about em (enclosure requirements, handling, feeding etc)....Sorry i dont no much bout them, but wouldnt mind getting some when the newies are born...any or all info you know will help me to know...haha...thx

Ash...


----------



## Thumpage44 (Nov 25, 2006)

Heres my caresheet: 

Firstly youll need a container or tank, you can use almost anything! From Toy boxs to tupperware to standard glass tanks 
















Choose a encloser to suit the size of your scorpion and how many you are keeping together. For large scorpions a 20 x 20cm container is a minimum size that one scorpion should be kept in, for smaller ones such as Marbled Scorpions a 10 x 10cm container in minimum although marbled can be sometimes kept in groups.

Youll need a subtrate to put in the container or tank. I used dirt from my backyard mixed with a bit of white sand, i put it all through a sieve to get ride of all the pebbles and rocks. Once i get enough of this dirt i mixed water into it until it is evenly moist (not wet) and gently pack it into the tank so the scorpions can burrow into it if they want. Then i put some rocks and bark in for them to hide under.






Now youve got to choose your scorpion species! Here are the 3 most common:

Urodacus Manicatus:

These are easy to keep but not all that exciting, they are aggressive when young but become big and calm when adults, i feed mine mealworms, beetles and roaches. They spend most of the time in hiding.

Urodacus Novaehollandiae:

Urodacus Novaehollandiae or as i like to call them "Novas" are More aggressive as adults and and sometimes difficult to feed, they have the same diet as manicatus.

Lychas Marmoreus:

Lychas Maroreus is also known as the marbled scorpion, this is the scorpion you will most likly find around your home  They eat mainly spiders and only grow up to 2-3cm long, one of my favourites!

Peace out!
Doug

P.S i was going to post pictures of the species in the caresheet but i realised ive already posted the pics


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Nov 25, 2006)

The pics are really appreciated...love the set-ups! Can't wait to get mine. Im doing the whole set-ups tomorrow (just using tupperware containers for the time being)

Teni


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 2, 2006)

Opps!

The Scorpion i listed in my collection as being "Urodacus Manicatus" is really "Urodacus Planimanus"

Your all probly thinking (Whats the difference, a scorpions a scorpion?) Well the Urodacus Planimanus grows up to 12cm in length which is larger than Manicatus, is less active, less aggressive and love eating beetles.

Thanks everyone


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

still selling 
or all gone ?
brad


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

and also are you able to hold any of them or not ?
are you willing to post
brad


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 2, 2006)

is the rock that Urodacus Planimanus is sitting on in the first set of pics 4 sale?! they look like some nice garnet growths (although cant say for sure) in it, where is it from???
do u have any Lychas Marmoreus for sale???
Urodacus Manicatus??? also, where are you? or would you post them?
sorry about all the ???s


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 2, 2006)

All babies gone for now, another female will be giving birth soon-ish and ill be getting more planimanus soon. I can reserve 1 or 2 for you if need be?

will post express anywere in Aussie for $10.

Doug


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

what type is the female ??
can they be sexed or not ?
cheers 
brad


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 2, 2006)

wow excellent minerals... please tell me where from?
(you are probly thinking theyre just rocks man... but i collect gems and minerals...*sigh* 'rocks'
when would soonish be?


----------



## Xenogenesis (Dec 2, 2006)

heh, hows the ventilation in those tanks treating ya?


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Dec 2, 2006)

is Urodacus Manicatus the most docile? i would like something that is docile and will handle well... 
thanks!
P.S. Xenogenesis, roofus is cute!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 2, 2006)

My Urodacus Novaehollandiae is calmer than my Urodacus manicatus. 

Does vary individually also...

Teni


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oxyuranus microlepid - Mate, if you want the rock i can send it to you at the same time i send scorpions, aslong as you pay for postage and under th condition i can get same more scorps. I think i picked that rock up in the darling ranges in WA :? 
Its not a Urodacus manicatus its a Urodacus Planimanus  and yes i would say that the planimanus is my calmest and largest scorpion.

hodges_399 - Adult scorpions can be sexed pretty easily, males are skinny with longer tails and females are far more bulky. The Pregnant female i have is Urodacus Nova 

Xenogenesis - I dont have ventilation to keep up the humidity so the scorps dont die


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

do you have a pic of the female ?
thanks
brad


----------



## Jakee (Dec 2, 2006)

Can yoo hold scorpians ????
What types the most placid ( not aggressive ) ?


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well i just went to get a couple of pictures of the pregnant female and found her room mate "hurricane" who is the mother of the scorplings i sold, is dead :cry: i think she passed away because of old age, which is fair enough because she was 6-7years old  this is the first scorpion ive ever had die :cry: 

Here is the preg female:






Handling and picking up scorpions is pretty simple... my most placid are my urodacus planimanus


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 2, 2006)

You can hold this type, they can be agressive when cornered but are usually calm with an exeption of this female who is extremly aggressive towards anything even when she wasnt pregnant lol.

its spelt Scorpion not scorpian 

Im glad i kept 2 of the passed scorpions babies..


----------



## hornet (Dec 2, 2006)

hey doug, still interested in a trade, i really want some of those scorps you got, also got any Isometroides Vescus available or can you get some, i still have liocheles sp and i will have Cercophonius squama in a few months, i have about 42 of them but if you think you are good enough you can have some now, they are tiny and need to be fed on pinheads or termits, pm me and let me know


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 2, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## hodges (Dec 2, 2006)

are you selling any of the adult scorpians u have now
thanks
brad


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 2, 2006)

If i can i will be sell a couple of Urodacus Planimanus's next week, cant promise anything though..


----------



## Reptilian (Dec 3, 2006)

sweet...what happens if ya do handle them and get stung or bitten? can the venom affect us? These areso cool, i want some...hehehe


----------



## carpetpythonking (Dec 3, 2006)

actually mosts scorps in australia arent harmful to us, they say its now more worrysome than if you got stung by a bee or a wasp.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lol yer, ive been stung twice and i felt almost not pain but a red rash formed up one side of my body  

ill post a video later of my largest urodacus planimanus climbing on me


----------



## hodges (Dec 3, 2006)

how can u tell that the females are preg

thanks
brad


----------



## Scag (Dec 3, 2006)

Is there anything more than a container, substrate and i hide? so u dont need heating or anything? 

Also nice scorpions i want some.


----------



## cam (Dec 3, 2006)

what state are you in thumpage? and how much for postage to sydney?


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 3, 2006)

WA, and i will post to anywhere in aussie express for $10  a heat lamp is good during winter 

Heres a video me handling a urodacus planimanus: [video=youtube;IyXVyCAgJ_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyXVyCAgJ_c[/video]
They are very calm 
enjoy


----------



## mitchdiamond (Dec 3, 2006)

I have seen scorpions in pet shops for $80


----------



## ang71 (Dec 3, 2006)

Noxious said:


> Living up in the hills I'm suprised you don't have Urodacus planimanus. I recently lost my big female after almost 3 years of having her.



I lost my female last week and had her for 3 years. We drove from Adelaide to the goldcoast with her 3 years ago and she was pregnant. We got to see her have babies. I wish i kept some. I am thinking about getting another as they are great pets.


----------



## hornet (Dec 3, 2006)

doug, got any spare planimanus?


----------



## Reptilian (Dec 3, 2006)

Thx heaps mate.....I was having a lil probs with the mrs saying "dont ya think we have enough animals, you can get more when we move back to Perth..." LoL now it dont look like we are moving back till this time next year, so i have the "go ahead" to buy more herps.....YAY!!!


Lets me know when ya have more for sale mate....Thx
Ash...


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 4, 2006)

Mitchdiamond - I have seen rare species being advertised for up to $500  Do you know what species it was?

I have 2 adult planimanus but i already have a buyer for, sorry... i will inform you all when i get hold of some more 

P.S: Did the site server go down last night?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 4, 2006)

Thump - sorry to hear about the mamma 

I won't tell the bubs - they'll be too upset!

Teni


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Teni, thats a good idea not to tell them  take good care of her next generation!


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 5, 2006)

Am doing so Thump - they're so tiny and cute! LOL Never thought i'd think that about scorpions.


----------



## Stimpson (Dec 5, 2006)

Scorpions are cool..........


----------



## Jakee (Dec 5, 2006)

Do yoo need a licence for scoprions & how much do the petshop buy Lychas Marmoreus


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 5, 2006)

To my knowledge no real licences excist for scorpions, from what i know its illegal to take from the wild and sell. I dont think Petshops will have Lychas  they will only stock "Rainforest" or "Desert" scorps..


----------



## Jakee (Dec 6, 2006)

Na i wont take from wild, its just my mate has em


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

Successful Birth of Lychas!







Im unsure as yet if i will sell them


----------



## makaveli (Dec 9, 2006)

oh thump!!! your lychas hatched! i bags a male and female =P


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 9, 2006)

Woohoo!



Teni


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

Lol well for now they are way to small to be seperated from there mother but maybe once there big and strong  I think there was about 12 in the litter


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

oh k cool
can you hanlde these species ?
if u think about selling them wats there price start from
thanks
brad


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep you can handle them but they are so small its not really worth it. Im not sure about the starting price as yet.


----------



## hodges (Dec 9, 2006)

are they more active then the Urodacus Manicatus


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes they are far more active and aggressive towards prey, also in the right humidity they wont go into hiding.

Well last night was a big night 2 more of my female gave birth!







The one on the left is the mum who gave birth a few days ago and the one on the right is one of the two who gave birth last night


----------



## Scag (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice, will u be selling any of the babys if so, how long?


----------



## Timotei (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice work thumpage! U gona bring some of them to RT on Sunday ?


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 13, 2006)

1 month till i am willing to sell them 

Im not sure if i can get to RT on sunday  if i can ill bring my scorps along


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 14, 2006)

This is my new spider tanks 






and this is the messy place where i keep my scorps:


----------



## Scag (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey thumpage what sort of containers are u using for the scorps, the 3 clear ones back of the 2nd shelf??? Where did u get them??/

Thanks.


----------



## makaveli (Dec 14, 2006)

My Urodacus Planimanus arived today! Will post pics of the new modified Yaschenkoi/Planimanus setup soon. Thanks thumpage! shes a beauty! and SO docile! its like she doesnt have a care in the world lol.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 14, 2006)

The scorps are kept in the 3 larger containers on the middle self and the tank at the bottom! 

Im glad your Planimanus arrived! she should wake up more tonight


----------



## makaveli (Dec 15, 2006)

*My setup*

Yaschenkoi Setup


Planimanus Setup


Both


----------



## makaveli (Dec 15, 2006)

yep, one has a yaschenkoi and the other a planimanus, the planimanus is the same one thumpage has on youtube, just got her today


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 15, 2006)

*Sale of scorps*

Your playing with fire dude, i got raided by DEC because they thought i had scorpions. Mawson and everyone else had made it clear now that they class it all illegal to keep/ sell WA invertebrates. The screw you even harder if they find inverts from other states.
I think theyd be hard pressed to do you for keeping WA natives, but selling them and keeping from other states is all they need.

I was right into it, had 14 species at one stage and still know a hell of alot more about them than DEC do but that doesnt matter to them.

Im not saying dont do it, im saying watch your **** and dont broadcast the fact your selling them.
Cheers
Jordan


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow. That sux


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 15, 2006)

Are you sure it is illegal? i couldnt find any laws about inverts last time, if you could pm me a link to these laws it would be great.


----------



## hornet (Dec 15, 2006)

jordan, pm me, long time no see, used to be on mark newtons scorp forum with you


----------



## urodacus_au (Dec 18, 2006)

*Dec*

Contact DEC dude, Peter Mawson if you can get him will make it clear. I think theres another bloke in now aswell named David Mell. They are viewing all native WA animals as protected under the Wildlife Act. So effectively a kid with a red back in a jar is breaking the law. I was told during and on camera that its legal to kill inverts but its illegal to keep them. 
All they found at my place during the raid was a couple of WA native Theraphosids which they took.

Again, im not against keeping them, just keep your head down. Fight it if you have the energy, or even attempt to contact DEC and see if theres any way to organise licensing your animals. 

Cheers
Jordan


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 18, 2006)

Yer i shall do that, thanks for your email btw! 

They are such idiots having it legal to kill but not keep :evil:


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah but sadly that's pretty typical.


----------



## Thumpage44 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey guys, i just made a new scorpion info sheet: http://www.forumsvibe.com/aussiereptiles/viewtopic.php?t=31&mforum=aussiereptiles

Check it out! you may need to sign up for that forum before being able to view

enjoy!


----------



## nocajudo (Jan 8, 2007)

can u post on this site plz also any one got any of those p scorps cant remember those full name


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 8, 2007)

there cool but a bit scary lol


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 8, 2007)

im gettin some soon, just gotta wait for tomorrow arvo (tuesday) to get paid, so i can pay for em...should have em by the end of week...

Regards...
Ash...


----------



## MannyM (Jan 16, 2007)

hornet said:


> jordan, pm me, long time no see, used to be on mark newtons scorp forum with you



Wow! I used to be a part of that forum many years ago when I kept Yaschenkoi. Been a long while since i've kept scorps though.

Anyone into Liocheles Waigiensis? Love the pedipalps on those guys.


----------



## makaveli (Feb 9, 2007)

I was just re visiting this great scorp thread and i thought what the heck........bump! lol


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 9, 2007)

Great collection you have there Thumpage44, thanks for the pics


----------

